# Jird Query



## Broody (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello

Fickle newbie here. Thanks to everyone who replied to my harvest mouse post. I'm afraid that my attentions have moved elsewhere since my original post, in my quest for a wee pet for my wee flat. I am now looking at the possibility of acquiring a pair of male Jirds, either Shaws or Persian. I find Persian the better looking of the two. A garden centre in Cupar, Fife (an hour and 1/2's drive) stocks Jirds, and a pet shop near me can source Shaw's Jirds for £45 per Jird (which seems steep). Does anyone know of any other pet shops in Scotland which have or can source Jirds, or of any breeders or hobbyists I could contact. I know of Simons Rodents, although they only breed Shaws and bushy-tailed Jirds.

Thanks.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I woudnt suggest pet shops for this. It would probs be a good idea to look for a reputable breeder instead.

Sorry, dont really know anything about this. Didnt know what a Jird was until I saw this thread. I had to google it cos I hate not knowing things and they are soooo cute! Hope you find some! xxx

P.S For anybody else who doesnt know here are some pictures.

The Persian Jirds


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Sorry, dont really know anything about this. Didnt know what a Jird was until I saw this thread. I had to google it cos I hate not knowing things and they are soooo cute! Hope you find some! xxx
> 
> P.S For anybody else who doesnt know here are some pictures.
> 
> The Persian Jirds


I can't believe you didn't knkow what they were!!! Honestly the ignorance of some people!!!

(*whispers* erm thanks for the link hun....erm...i kinda didn't know either  )


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

lol.:lol:

Was there anybody here that did know what they are cos I have never heard anybody mention them here. I am going to research them as I think they are quite interesting.:thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Found these. Not sure if they are much use. xxx

Preloved | the rare persian and shaws jirds for swop or sale for sale in Leeds, West Yorkshire, UK

Preloved | loads for sale for sale in Birkdale, Lancashire, UK

Preloved | oldtymeworld for sale in Leeds, West Yorkshire, UK

Preloved | breeding pair of jirds for sale in Whiston, Merseyside, UK


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i've heard bad things about simons rodents!

go on here there are lots of exotic pet owners on here

Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More


----------



## Broody (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far.

I've now tried my luck with a post in the RFUK site.

Thanks also for the links to the jirds for sale. Have anyone ever used animal couriers before, and are they pricey? - if it was to prove difficult sourcing a Scottish jird?

-Gavin


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

You could always organise a animal train. Cant remember what they are actually called but you could get somebody to bring them part way then trade off with someone else. Wish I could be of more use. xx


----------



## asheranti (Jul 12, 2011)

£45 is definitely steep. Maybe you could visit one of the National Gerbil Society shows? A lot of the gerbil breeders there have jirds too so you could ask them if they have any? I wouldn't expect to pay more than £10 per jird.

The persian jirds I'm getting soon are from London. I'm not sure about breeders in Scotland. hopefully some might come across this forum! I suppose you would have to weigh up whether to drive to London (which would probably cost more than £45) or to get the Shaws from your local pet shop.

Best of luck!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Is it confuse Miss with old threads night tonight!


----------

